# Anyone fishing Morningstar Sunday or Thursday



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I'll be heading down to fish Tog on the Morningstar Sunday Jan 11 and Thursday Jan 15. I'm leaving from Silver Spring if anyone wants to hitch a ride in my Tahoe. Leaving 4 hours prior to start time and driving back right after we hit the dock.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

OldBay said:


> I'll be heading down to fish Tog on the Morningstar Sunday Jan 11 and Thursday Jan 15. I'm leaving from Silver Spring if anyone wants to hitch a ride in my Tahoe. Leaving 4 hours prior to start time and driving back right after we hit the dock.


Good luck Dude. Nows the time they catch the big boys. Wish I was going. Good Luck. Capt'n Monty will put you on the fish. Should be good Sunday before the storm. Dress warm!


----------



## In the Mouth (Dec 13, 2007)

Fellow P&S fisherman interested in making the trip with you. Also in silver spring. Never togged before, What exact equipment is needed? About how much in travel cost?


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

In the Mouth said:


> Fellow P&S fisherman interested in making the trip with you. Also in silver spring. Never togged before, What exact equipment is needed? About how much in travel cost?


Hey man. I had P&S set to notify me if someone responded here but I didn't get the message. The trip was long and slow on Sunday. 16 anglers, and a total of 9 keeper tog came over the rail. Fish pool winner was 23#, 8#. High hook was 3. Slooooow. The guy next to me did catch a 3 pound lobster though which was cool to see. The old salts were saying that if a lobster is comfortable coming out of its hole to get a crab then there must not be any tog around. I ended up catching one 14.5" throwback all day.

I think the trip thursday will be better. Let me know if that is the trip you can make. 

Equip - I use a 7'6" muskie rod rates 4-10 oz from BPS, and an avet sx mc, saltist 35 LD, or sometimes an old slosh20. Braided line is must. Typical sinker is 8-12 oz.

I'm not looking for help with gas, just some company on the 150 minute drive each way.

If anyone is going Thursday email me at [email protected] or call 202.255.765zero.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

OldBay said:


> Hey man. I had P&S set to notify me if someone responded here but I didn't get the message. The trip was long and slow on Sunday. 16 anglers, and a total of 9 keeper tog came over the rail. Fish pool winner was 23#, 8#. High hook was 3. Slooooow. The guy next to me did catch a 3 pound lobster though which was cool to see. The old salts were saying that if a lobster is comfortable coming out of its hole to get a crab then there must not be any tog around. I ended up catching one 14.5" throwback all day.
> 
> I think the trip thursday will be better. Let me know if that is the trip you can make.
> 
> ...


Damn wish i could make have work all week


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Forecast is not looking good for Thurs anyway. The trip may be blown out, but who knows.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

In the Mouth said:


> Fellow P&S fisherman interested in making the trip with you. Also in silver spring. Never togged before, What exact equipment is needed? About how much in travel cost?


Heavy duty reel with at least 25-30lb drag using braid. A nice 8' heavy rod.


----------



## andyviolet (Nov 5, 2014)

Let me know about any future trips. I'm in laurel. I was thinking of going in feb.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

andyviolet said:


> Let me know about any future trips. I'm in laurel. I was thinking of going in feb.


Once January ends, tax season begins and I am out of commission until April 15. I'll be going as much as possible in Jan though.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Heavy duty reel with at least 25-30lb drag using braid. A nice 8' heavy rod.


30 pounds of drag is a LOT of drag. Most of the Avets max out at 20#, and you see a ton of them on the tog boat. Unless you are trying to pull the wreck up to the surface I don't thing you need more than 15#, but hey - fish what you are comfortable with.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Thursday's forecast looks a little better now to.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I'm going Thursday but there are a few other trips coming up to for those interested:

Long Tog - January 17th - Saturday - 5:30AM to 4:30PM - $150.00 - 16 Sells Out - Very Cold Morning. 
Inshore Tog Trip (maybe, weather's iffy) - January 18th - Sunday - 7:00AM to 3:00PM - $110.00 - 10 Sells Out. 
Pulled Wednesday For Weather. Still have Thursday & Friday's Trips On The Book - January 15th & 16th - Toggin - $125.00 - 6:30AM to 3:30PM - 14 Sells Out. With the forecast holding west at 10 knots & a long-period swell, Thursday looks especially nice. (for this winter!) 

Have White Crabs For Sale AT THE DOCK for the low, low price of just $5.00 per generous dozen. (they're small) There Is No Guarantee We'll Have Whites For Any Trip. Sometimes they all die. That shrinkage is why I prefer greens. We will not be bringing whites with us in the ocean. Green Crabs Remain Provided As Boat Bait. 

Reservations Required for All Trips. 
Reservations at 410 - 520 - 2076 — They Answer 24/7.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Another slow day on the morning star for me Thursday. 11 anglers on the boat, 15 keeper Tog. I lost a nice one in the reef, and landed a trophy dogfish. Better luck to you all if you get out.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Bluefish1928 - Your PM box is full. I'm going tog fishing on the Morningstar Friday. Let me know if you are going.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Let me know when they are doing a seabass trip.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

John81 said:


> Let me know when they are doing a seabass trip.


Sea bass is closed. Should open in spring.


----------

